# Buying whiskey



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm looking to buy DH a bottle of Gentleman Jack whiskey (made by Jack Daniels people)  - its quite expensive but DH is very hard to buy for and he appeciates whiskey and has been going on about trying some so thought it might be a good idea. 
Anyone know where I can buy some, or is it only online?

Marie xxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Try here hun 
http://www.weedram.co.uk/

To save someone stepping in , i'll say it , this is an unconfirmed link 

/links


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Thank you so much for that - funnily enough, we don't live too far from the shop in bakewell and were planning a daytrip there sometime soon, so I may even pop into the shop to get some!  

Once again, many thnaks,
Marie xxxx


----------

